# Froggy's Low Lying Juice



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I am considering using Froggy's Fog Juice for my Fog Chillers this year, and I want to know, is there much of a difference in using their regular fog juice as compared to their low lying fog juice? Is it really formulated to be denser or is that just a marketing gimmick to get you to buy something else?


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Strictly a marketing gimmick. Fog juice is fog juice and it all works the same. It is just how you output it whether straight up, or through a chiller. 

If you get the bottles next to each other you will see they are made exactly the same. I think the low lying fog costs more because that is what people want. So save your money and just stick with the regular juice.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There's several haunters on this board who have tested the Swamp Juice against the regular stuff and would argue that opinion. I can't, because I haven't compared, but others here have.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

As far as low lying fog juice goes, it really doesn't exist. It is all made with the same stuff. Now where juices can vary is in density. Depending on the quality of the ingredients used to make the juice. It can greatly create different density factors between manufactures. Also it depends on the mixture ratio. One company may use more of one ingredient, while the other uses less, then more of another. 

So not to say that the stuff is not good because it probably is. I have heard great feedback from it. Just about the product in general, not that it was low lying without a chiller. I promise you though if you bought it and compared it to lets say Spirits fog juice you will see it is made with the same stuff. Just the ingredients are probably better with the froggy stuff. 

The best juice I have ever used is High End Atmosphere Fog Juice, but be prepared to have deep pockets because it isn't cheap but it is really good and stays around a long, long, long, long time. Which means you use less juice so it lasts longer.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Froggys low lying fog juice is designed to be run thru chillers, and yes, it works alot better thru my chiller than their normal fog juice, and a ton better than cheap crappy fog juice.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

gadget-evilusions said:


> Froggys low lying fog juice is designed to be run thru chillers, and yes, it works alot better thru my chiller than their normal fog juice, and a ton better than cheap crappy fog juice.


Question is, what makes it different from the regular foggy juice? A lot of juices say they are designed for chillers or low lying etc. Then they turned out to be exactly the same as the normal fog juice. I have done some research on other brands about this last season, not froggy though. Not saying it is not good but if we can get someone who has both styles of froggy then we can see just what each are made of and at what ratio. We might all be able to save money just going with the regular froggy juice. I think the swamp juice may be a denser formula and the better choice which might be a better option for everyone. From the sounds of it, it may be mixed with less water to be denser, which is what you want. As long as it is dense then that is all you need because the chiller will do the rest.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Texan, 
The swamp juice sounds like it would be better for a chiller...but then again, that's just going by MY logic...hmmm...the only way to test it would be to run the regular juice, swamp juice, then low lying juice through different types of chillers under controlled conditions and see if there really is a difference...also with different wattage foggers too


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree, the swamp juice sounds like the better choice and for the price. 

I made a post on another topic about choosing the right chiller for your fog machine. In my observations I think the size of chiller come into the play of the size of your machine to also get the maximum effect. One thing we do know and is fact is that the higher wattage machines output the fog at a higher rate. So for example you would not want like a 1700 watt fogger on a vortex cat litter styled chiller as it would not have enough time to chill. That machine would better work with a trash can style chiller because it has to travel farther and gives it more time to chill. That is just one example though. 

So I think the style of your chiller compared to the size of your machine should come into play as well. This froggy stuff looks like some good stuff though. I am going to get some next season. I still would like to see what the three are made of though as they don't say really and normally their is a reason behind that. It will say on the jug though. IMO from research I have been doing on it I think you are right, the swamp juice might be the better bang for the buck but it should be matched up with the right chiller with the size of your machine.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

They also make Froggys Freezin juice that is supposed to be designed for chillers.
I used that last year in Denver...it was cold, but the fog stayed on the ground like it was supposed to .


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Turbophanx said:


> They also make Froggys Freezin juice that is supposed to be designed for chillers.
> I used that last year in Denver...it was cold, but the fog stayed on the ground like it was supposed to .


Yea, that is what we are trying to figure out though is if that stuff is really any different from the swamp juice or regular froggy juice.

What kind of machine (wattage) and chiller do you use? It might help us figure out what would be the easiest and best option for everyone.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I use a 400 wt machine...and run it through a chiller with dryer hose on the inside covered in ice. Its a junk machine..but still works well.

agian, only comparing it to crappy fog juice its a miricle product. I have no experience with any of Froggys other products.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it a cooler style or trash can style? 

Seems the 400 watt machines work well with any chiller from what I have seen. I think it is when you start getting up with the higher wattage machines that have a higher output where this fog could make a difference depending on your chiller.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

MAN I wish Froggy's sold a sampler pack. Their high end fogs are Swamp Juice, Freezin Fog (which according to them is the same density as the swamp juice but supposedly responds more to being chilled... not a far fetched assumption from a chemistry standpoint), and a super duper dense stuff they make for fire departments and military disaster training. That last stuff might just be an ultra concentrated variety; very pure glycols with minimum possible water. The opposite certainly is true; if the juice gets watered down the fog gets really thin and crappy, more like hazer juice. Basic chemistry shows that different fluids, gases, and suspensions will all have their own unique coefficients of expansion with respect to temperature. So it's possible that some tweakage of the mixture could yield something that will increase its fog density more in response to lowered temp.

_Dammit_ I wish they sold a sampler pack.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

What i use is the Lite FX foggers hooked up to a Vortex Style chiller...I also have an ice chest style chiller as well...I was really pleased with the Vortex Style chiller with only 2 bags of ice with about a minute to two minute long bursts. I might go with the swamp juice just because it is denser and should last longer in the chiller and in theory, cool down more if it sits in there longer...right? or am I wrong with that thinking.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a gallon of the froggys Fire and rescue juice just waiting to be tested, I am waiting for my VEI 950 to arrive so I can see just how good this stuff is.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Revenant I think your observation is right on in theory and I agree. I have been thinking the same thing. 

Frstvamp1r, no you are not thinking wrong, but shorter bursts seem to work better for bigger machines 700 watt or more because the output is greater. 

If you have a long solid blast some of that fog will not have enough time to cool and just be blown into the chiller and right back out. What I do is small bursts in 5 sec intervals. Maybe sometimes even shorter. I will do that several times though until I get the desired needed amount outputted.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Texan- my fogger is only a 400w one for the vortex chiller...thats why i do the 1-2 minute bursts...I know with something 700w and over shorter bursts unless I have it travel over 8' of piping in an ice chest style chiller


----------



## FroggysFog (Oct 23, 2008)

*Swamp vs Freezin*

Thanks for all the wonderful posts about Froggy's. We try our best to create awesome fog. I just wanted to shoot a few words about the differences in Swamp Juice and Freezin' Fog.

*1. Are Swamp Juice and Freezin' Fog the same chemical make-up?* 
NO

*2. Are the same chemicals in Swamp Juice and Freezin' Fog?* 
YES

*3. What makes Swamp Juice and Freezin Fog different?* 
The reason Freezin' Fog does not hang around as long as Swamp Juice is because we added quite a bit more of the chemical that creates a thicker front end effect. They have the same amount of the longer lasting chemical but because of the extra front end thickness chemical, it takes the hang time from an hour or longer down to 30 minutes or so. The extra chemicals do drive the price up, but we created this to be the awesome fog for outdoor graveyard scenes.
*
4. Should Freezin' Fog be used for indoor Low Lying Fog Effects? *
I recommend using the Fast Dissipating Fog for indoor effects. Most Low Lying Fog Fluids are comparable to our Fast Fog. They are made for theatrical applications and stage productions. This product is different from Freezin' because it is meant to have a thick front end and disappear within 5 minutes as to not rise above waist level. This is usually better for indoor use because if you continually have a low lying effect indoors with Freezin' Fog, there is a lot of fog hanging around after 30 minutes or so. This is great outdoors for the spooky graveyard effect, but inside when you can't see the actors it does not work as well.

*5. Can Freezin', Swamp and Fast be mixed together?*
YES. If you want an indoor low lying fog but do not want it to disappear quite as fast as the Fast Fog, you can add Freezin' Fog until you get the desired length of time. Froggys water based fluids are all designed with very specific chemicals and all of them can be mixed with each other. We do not recommend mixing with other types because they may use a triethylene or dipropylene glycol, which I do not recommend for fog juice. These are the chemicals that create that all so unpopular odor associated with some fluids.

I hope this helps with some of the questions about low lying fog and the differences between Freezin Fog, Swamp Juice and even Fast Fog.

This is my first post on HauntForum. If you have any questions, please let me know and I will try to check back regularly.

I would like to say once again, thanks to everyone for such great comments. Hope everyone has an awesome Halloween.

Froggy


----------

